# just some randoms for yall



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

<a href="http://s1276.beta.photobucket.com/user/manzpants92/media/IMG_8348_zpsbdac0aa6.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y476/manzpants92/IMG_8348_zpsbdac0aa6.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a>

<a href="http://s1276.beta.photobucket.com/user/manzpants92/media/IMG_7992_zps8029057b.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y476/manzpants92/IMG_7992_zps8029057b.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a>

<a href="http://s1276.beta.photobucket.com/user/manzpants92/media/IMG_7796_zpsfce0edaa.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y476/manzpants92/IMG_7796_zpsfce0edaa.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a>

<a href="http://s1276.beta.photobucket.com/user/manzpants92/media/IMG_7750_zpse91a5555.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y476/manzpants92/IMG_7750_zpse91a5555.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a>


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

sorry...trying to figure out how to post the picture directly


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)




----------

